
Tell HN: Censorship of “All my friends are dying” - throwaway9372
The following link was removed from the front page shortly after being posted: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22753789<p>The title of the post is, of course, sensationalist. However, I do not think the post deserves to be censored by HN standards. It certainly &quot;teaches you something about the world&quot;. That there are people in desperate situations who are willing to try unapproved treatments, and there are regulations in place to prevent this. It is not obvious that a world with relaxed drug development regulations wouldn&#x27;t be a better place.<p>I understand that we are in a pandemic, and we all have become a bit more authoritarian than we usually are. It is worth considering though, that some of the arguments in favor of censoring posts like this are probably just as sensationalist as the post itself.
======
James_Henry
I was the one who posted the original post. The title is definitely
sensationalist, and I considered changing it from the original title that Dr.
Zayner originally gave his blog post, but didn't really know what to change it
to.

The post is clearly written from a sense of loss. Dr. Zayner just lost someone
close to him. But, he brings up many important points about life and death
that I thought were worth sharing here.

------
codezero
Vouched this to comment.

That story wasn’t flagged (I would see it if it was) sounds like it just
naturally fell off.

~~~
codezero
Well it is flagged now!

Also the site reads terribly on mobile, if it’s yours.

------
dang
Users flagged it.

